# Woodpeckers Plunge Lift



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, Father's Day is coming up here pretty soon, and I've been asked what I might want. I'm thinking that a plunge lift might make using my PC 7539 on the router table a lot easier. Here is a link:

http://www.woodpeck.com/plungelift.html

Any experience out there with this device and this supplier? It looks like a quality piece of equipment to me, but I'd like to hear from someone who actually owns one before I tell them to go ahead and buy. Also, are there better alternatives?
Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't have that model.but have their lift for a 7518 and a quick lift and like them both. I have purchased many things from Woodpecker and have always be satisfied.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I also have a lift kit from them and it is right up town. I love it. I think all of their products are very well made. I would recommend a lift kit to anyone from them.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

They make high qualitystuff. I use thier plate and few other things. But as far as router lift, I would recommend Router Raizer. not that it's any better but it is attached to the router and you can still use the router free-hand and also use it to set depth from top. and costs much less.

http://www.routertechnologies.com/hitachim12v.htm
http://www.routertechnologies.com/index.html


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info/opinions. Everyone on this forum has been most generous in sharing their experience and perspective and I greatly appreciate it.
rstermer


----------



## Tale Gunner (Sep 24, 2004)

This company is located in Cleveland, Ohio (suburb) and it is strickly a mail order company. It has some great products and the BBB has a very good track record on them. I just wish it was a company with a showroom.


----------



## New Mission (Jul 4, 2008)

I have this lift/router combination. Going into the purchase, I debated the overall cost and whether this was too much to spend. Now that I have it (along with the Pinnacle version of the micro-dot router table top), I have no regret whatsoever. The router lift is awesome and I do not know how I tolerated my previous setup for so long. It is well worth the price!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are several lifts available and they all work. A couple of members have made their own by using a board like a see-saw; step on the board and the router lifts. It isn't pretty but it works like a charm. You also save a bunch of cash to spend on bits.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"It isn't pretty but it works like a charm"

Wash your mouth out Mr. McGrath, I think that mine looks very pretty! (and it works like a charm)


----------



## Connor432 (Mar 13, 2009)

The PC 7539 does not come apart (ie the pc 7518 is the motor used in most lifts) I have the 7539 and you can't take the motor out to put in a lift. You could buy the plate from Pinnicle and use it that way.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't purchased anything from Woodpeckers YET, but I'm working on it! Their products look first class all the way, and I've heard nothing but rave reviews about their products.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

just another positive for woodpeckers. I've dealt with them on several occasions both over the phone asking questions and having ordered a good bit of stuff from them. It's all been good. I speak well enough for their products. I've got the prlv2 lift and love it...


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

*Motorizing the Plunge Lift?*

I just ordered one of these this afternoon for my DW625. I had considered the Router Raizer, but since the wife reminded me that Fathers day is coming up there would be a few more bucks in the budget, I figured what the hay! I need a new plate anyway so I can kill two birds with one stone, albeit a more expensive stone. I am considering adding a motor later; it *looks* like a motor can be made to work off the shaft from below. Has anyone motorized the Plunge Lift?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

Here's just one way to get the job done 

" Has anyone motorized the Plunge Lift? "


Router Forums - View Single Post - Circle Jig
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11854-circle-jig.html

==========




dustmaker said:


> I just ordered one of these this afternoon for my DW625. I had considered the Router Raizer, but since the wife reminded me that Fathers day is coming up there would be a few more bucks in the budget, I figured what the hay! I need a new plate anyway so I can kill two birds with one stone, albeit a more expensive stone. I am considering adding a motor later; it *looks* like a motor can be made to work off the shaft from below. Has anyone motorized the Plunge Lift?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Bob. I came across that post earlier. That is one sweet set up! I guess since the threaded shaft is unhindered from below it should not be too difficult to add a motor to the plunge lift.


----------

